# Weird and interesting fun stuff



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Friends sent me these two links that are really weird and facinating.

The first shows the 3D pictures a British chalk artist makes.

http://www.rense.com/general67/street.htm

For the second, read the text before you click on the link and then be sure your sound is on!!!! There are no computer graphics or digital tricks in the film. Everything you see really happened in real time exactly as you see it.

The film took 606 takes. On the first 605 takes, something, usually very minor, didn't work. They would then have to set the whole thing up again. The crew spent weeks shooting night and day. By the time it was over, they were ready to change professions.

The film cost six million dollars and took three months to complete including full engineering of the sequence. In addition, it's two minutes long so every time Honda airs the film on British television, they're shelling out enough dough to keep any one of us in clover for a lifetime. However, it is fast becoming the most downloaded advertisement in Internet history.

Honda executives figure the ad will soon pay for itself simply in "free viewings". (Honda isn't paying a dime to have you watch this commercial!). When the ad was pitched to senior executives, they signed off on it immediately without any hesitation - including the costs.

There are six and only six hand-made Accords in the world. To the horror of Honda engineers, the filmmakers disassembled two of them to make the film.  Everything you see in the film (aside from the walls, floor, ramp and complete Honda Accord) are parts from those two cars.

The voiceover is Garrison Keillor. When the ad was shown to Honda executives, they liked it and commented on how amazing computer graphics have gotten. They fell off their chairs when they found out it was for real.

Click here to view this amazing ad.....

http://www.steelcitysfinest.com/HondaAccordAd.htm


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Amazing!!!

Thanks for the links.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow!!! I was open-mouthed (and for once, food was not going in)! :roll:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Very cool. :suprise:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, not exactly. From http://www.snopes.com/autos/business/hondacog.asp


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Those were awesome. Thanks for the links!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

my 15 yr old and I say thanks.



side note. anyone ever actually stay and watch the sidewalk artists do their things in chalk around the Louvre in France? First link brought me right back there. I have actually spent whole days out there.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 20, 2006)

They are truly amazing.


----------



## junkhead (May 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the link. I've seen those a long time ago and forget how fascinating the artwork is.


----------

